# Anyone on Call Of Duty 4?



## DerDoberman (Nov 9, 2007)

Just wondering, might be fun to play with some of y'all

Gamertag: Battle Squids (yeah, it's awesome ^^)


----------



## JinxCA (Nov 9, 2007)

Still workin' on single player. 

Simply a fantastic game, THE best CoD game and one of the better FPS in a great while. The AC-130 level was amazing. ^^


----------



## Dark Transparent (Nov 9, 2007)

I'm playing through single player then I'll take it online. So far v impressive. My gamertag is DarkTransparent.


----------



## DerDoberman (Nov 9, 2007)

So far, I havent had a chance to do single player. My roommate and I are obsessed with the multiplayer, which is absolutely the craziest thing ever.


----------



## Dark Transparent (Nov 12, 2007)

I've finished playing single player, great fun. I just had a go at multiplayer and it really is insane.


----------



## DerDoberman (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, I just recently unlocked the "Hardcore" mode, which is just team battle without radar, cross-hairs, or even something telling you how many bullets are in your clip (In fact, the only thing on the screen is your gun). It's pretty cool though, because it's a lot more tactical than running around and shooting the little red dots on your radar.


----------



## Kyoujin (Nov 13, 2007)

I've played a bit of the multiplayer.. still workin through single player though. ;B

The Death from Above level is AWESOME, too.. It's so realistic it's scary..


----------



## Komamura (Nov 13, 2007)

been playing the multiplayer for a little while, its been great. I i have found that headquarters is the fastest way to get your level up =3


----------



## Zestence (Nov 13, 2007)

I tried the demo today and its awesome enough to go on my buy list. Graphics = great...even thought i had my doubts if my 8600GT would be able to run it smoothly...it did. Modern setting is also good, i have seen normandy and germany like thousand times already :roll:


----------



## Dark Transparent (Nov 14, 2007)

I can't believe it; my 360 shreadded the disc *crys*


----------



## Arbiter (Nov 14, 2007)

i got to pick it up today. i love the COD series and thank god there not making anymore WW2 games


----------



## DerDoberman (Nov 14, 2007)

DT: 
That's terrible! 

although I feel your pain, it did something like that to my Halo 3 disk... Luckily, my friend still owed me $60 for the copy of H3 I got him, so I switched them.

And personally, I miss the WWII game, at least CoD3 for Xbox. It seemed a lot slower paced, and I was a better sniper. XP


----------



## Dark Transparent (Nov 14, 2007)

I'm going to take it to Play Time tomorrow and see if they can fix it. I don't want to have to buy a new copy, not when Assassin's Creed, Kane and Lynch, and Mass Effect are all coming out in the next week.


----------



## Gol22 (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes! I dont play very much, but yes i do!

Tis there on my Sig!


----------



## Komamura (Nov 27, 2007)

DerDoberman said:
			
		

> DT:
> That's terrible!
> 
> although I feel your pain, it did something like that to my Halo 3 disk... Luckily, my friend still owed me $60 for the copy of H3 I got him, so I switched them.
> ...


 MS swapped out my halo 3 disc for free when it did that to mine


----------



## TjFolf (Nov 27, 2007)

CoD4 is awesome! I'm having a lot of fun with it, although I'm having a little bit of trouble with my profile now.

But does anyone here play CoD4 for PC? I'd be excited if someone would start a furry server!


----------



## themocaw (Nov 27, 2007)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAACKSOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!!!!


----------



## Vore Writer (Nov 27, 2007)

I don't have it yet, but after seeing some video clips, I'm looking into purchasing it.


----------



## DerDoberman (Nov 28, 2007)

You definitely should. Between that and skate. I practically have no life.


----------



## chronoteeth (Nov 28, 2007)

To put it bluntly, it's balls to the wall action thats both wonderfully pretty and painful at the same time. Basically, it's game of the year material. Game lasts quite some time on veteran too.

It's a hard choice choosing what should be my game of the year, with so many awesome choices, but in the end (since I only have a 360 when it comes to next gen), Call of Duty 4 won, with mass effect and bioshock tied in second, and assassin's creed and halo 3 in 3rd. 

It's like a ballerina of bullets and I'm on board for one hell of a time.


----------



## Kartenia (Jan 7, 2008)

an amazing game.  i've since taken a liking to the hardcore mode for multi-player.  

i especially love the effectivness of the gillie suite, saved my ass many a time.  had the enemy standing pratically right on top of me and were non the wiser to my presence.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone own it for PS3?


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 7, 2008)

I am on the PC version on a server named something along the name "SnakesandSnots" FFA.

Username: ChrisDragon


----------



## Dragsooth (Jan 7, 2008)

I already beat the Single player in one night XD

Multiplayer is freaking awesome, I was lvl 55 but I decided to go into the prestige mode. It was a big mistake I had to unlock everything again, so now I'm just Lvl 1 prestige lvl 26 >.>

I'm almost there again XD

Well I'm looking for some more friends to add on my PS3, so just add me ^_^
My gamertag is ' Dragsooth ' (obvious >.<) 

I like so freaking own >:3
if you decide to add me, please give me a hint on where you found me, it's annoying for some rendom ass person to send a request ^.^;

Hope ya have mic, see you there ^.^
Oh and btw, CoD4 so owns Halo and Gears of War >=P


----------



## Fallen (Jan 7, 2008)

PC CoD4 player here, if anyone is up for playing PM me.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 7, 2008)

Dragsooth said:
			
		

> I already beat the Single player in one night XD
> 
> Multiplayer is freaking awesome, I was lvl 55 but I decided to go into the prestige mode. It was a big mistake I had to unlock everything again, so now I'm just Lvl 1 prestige lvl 26 >.>
> 
> ...





Don't worry about me being horrible... At worst 1:1 KD ratio unless i'm having a really bad day. Hardcore is no problem here, actually i prefer hardcore after playing Vegas for so long. *edit* forgot to say I do have a mic.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jan 8, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> Dragsooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Add me, and we can play ^.^
Maybe we can make a furry clan


----------



## Tudd (Jan 8, 2008)

Dragsooth said:
			
		

> Add me, and we can play ^.^
> Maybe we can make a furry clan



Done and pending. 

We just need to find more people...


----------



## Vore Writer (Jan 8, 2008)

I had it for close to a couple of months. Once i get around to it I need to get back into playing it.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jan 9, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> Dragsooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well add me to the group please 

what's the clan tag?


----------



## Tudd (Jan 9, 2008)

Dragsooth said:
			
		

> Well add me to the group please
> 
> what's the clan tag?



As of right now, its just me and you. Any ideas about a clan tag though?


----------



## wildrider (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm pretty big into Call of Duty 4, since I have it on both PC and 360.  I play with my Day of Defeat/CoD4 clan on the PC and my good friends on the 360.  Just a plain awesome game that can only get better once they release the map making tools.  I dislike the fact that they removed custom skins from ranked servers, since rank is utterly useless.  Anyone can make themselves level 55.

If folks want to play, send a PM to get my Xfire or chat to join up together on a server.


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 11, 2008)

I like multi my gamertag for the 360 kyleash. (ash aka ashley is my twin sister we share accounts X3)


----------



## Dragsooth (Jan 11, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> Dragsooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well the most letters allowed is like 3..so umm 'Fur'?
We can just use anything other then a furry name though, but that wouldn't make it any different then a regular clan XD

We could have 'FA' or something, I don't want to be the leader though ^.^;
So it could be you


----------



## DerDoberman (Jan 12, 2008)

Kartenia said:
			
		

> an amazing game.  i've since taken a liking to the hardcore mode for multi-player.
> 
> i especially love the effectivness of the gillie suite, saved my ass many a time.  had the enemy standing pratically right on top of me and were non the wiser to my presence.



The best things I've found for the hardcore mode are UAV Jammer+Silenced Guns (Always invisible :3)

And Dead Silence. Unlike the idiots in other modes, people actually listen in this one. Although you can never beat having it off, crawling towards someone, and, when you get close enough, jumping to your feet and charging them in order to knife them. There's just something in knowing that they heard you at the last second, but were unable to do anything about it.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jan 12, 2008)

DerDoberman said:
			
		

> Kartenia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't your clan tag 'BattleSquid'?
Cause I added you, but you never accepted the request. 
or do you have a xbox360 and I added some random person? -.-


----------



## Tudd (Jan 13, 2008)

DerDoberman said:
			
		

> The best things I've found for the hardcore mode are UAV Jammer+Silenced Guns (Always invisible :3)
> 
> And Dead Silence. Unlike the idiots in other modes, people actually listen in this one. Although you can never beat having it off, crawling towards someone, and, when you get close enough, jumping to your feet and charging them in order to knife them. There's just something in knowing that they heard you at the last second, but were unable to do anything about it.



I find many people who actually pay attention to the sounds don't know where the sounds came from. Even with the radar many people seem clueless.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 14, 2008)

Dragsooth said:
			
		

> Well the most letters allowed is like 3..so umm 'Fur'?
> We can just use anything other then a furry name though, but that wouldn't make it any different then a regular clan XD
> 
> We could have 'FA' or something, I don't want to be the leader though ^.^;
> So it could be you



Actually its four so that opens up a few more possibilities. If it'd just be me and you it'd really make no difference. Continually bringing up the topic in this thread mentioning that there ARE people willing to participate in such a clan would help bring more people in. 

Don't want to be the leader eh? No problem, I'll take that position for the time being.

By the way, don't be afraid to invite me to games or a party when I'm on. I usually play a couple times a week and once things start to settle down around here I plan to play on a more regular basis.


----------



## Moku (Jan 15, 2008)

I'd join a clan, could also go to gamebattles you know, clan matches and such to be competitive. If anyone wants to play my gt is Ginxu , im on sometimes. I could help lead, i've had a little bit of experience.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 15, 2008)

Moku said:
			
		

> I'd join a clan, could also go to gamebattles you know, clan matches and such to be competitive. If anyone wants to play my gt is Ginxu , im on sometimes. I could help lead, i've had a little bit of experience.



The best part is, Dragsooth and I have it for PS3, not 360. So we have two willing for PS3 and one for 360.


----------



## Moku (Jan 15, 2008)

Ah I missed that lol. Guess i'm all alone atm.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jan 15, 2008)

Well, tell me when you decide on a clan tag, cause I want to put one on >.<


----------



## Tudd (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey, who said I was the only one who could make the decision on the clan tag? At this point, the pancakes dont need a raping, we need a clan tag!  I'm open to suggestions but with this turn out a mutual agreement on the clan tag would be that much better. Again, next time i'm on while you're on, invite me to a game or two because all attempts I've made seem to have failed.  Not much point in a clan if we don't occasionally play together.

Back on the topic of clan tag, which is remotely off topic here... What type of tag would be looking for? Something obivious or something subtle. FUR being obivious and FA being subtle. Or we could go for a name for the clan and create a tag from that. Ex, FAF could stand for FurAffinity Furs. Its all up in the air.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, every freaking time you invite me, I'm either already in one, or I finished a battle and got out to find that you sent me one while I was playing. I've decided to pause the game and check if I have an invite every time I die though ^.^

Just in case I don't get out of the battle soon enough. Well I've already put a clan tag by my name out of boredom ^.^;
I put Fur, but we could just go with a clan name like FAF or something else, instead of the obvious, but seriously, you be the leader X3 Since I was the first one to join, I want something special


----------



## Dragsooth (Jan 16, 2008)

I might not be on for a while, cause I got grounded for arguing over coffee ._.

I miss my laptop @.@ *sniff* goddamn you father! =O


----------



## Tudd (Jan 16, 2008)

Dragsooth said:
			
		

> I might not be on for a while, cause I got grounded for arguing over coffee ._.
> 
> I miss my laptop @.@ *sniff* goddamn you father! =O



I can't even imagine how you could get into a conversation intense enough to get you grounded over coffee. Unless of course you have the oh so unfortunate tendency to swear. I hate that one... by the way, whats "a while"?


----------



## Tudd (Jan 16, 2008)

Dragsooth said:
			
		

> Well, every freaking time you invite me, I'm either already in one, or I finished a battle and got out to find that you sent me one while I was playing. I've decided to pause the game and check if I have an invite every time I die though ^.^
> 
> Just in case I don't get out of the battle soon enough. Well I've already put a clan tag by my name out of boredom ^.^;
> I put Fur, but we could just go with a clan name like FAF or something else, instead of the obvious, but seriously, you be the leader X3 Since I was the first one to join, I want something special



Hey, I never said i wouldn't be the leader. As for invites im considering creating a sub account so I can actually go in the game and play with you and NOT draw constant invites from everyone else thats on. Anyone in this particular group can't be playing the game without being spammed with invites. Sometimes I just like to play with other people and sometimes no teams at all. Seems like sub account would be the best method. With that setup I could just send you a message telling you id like to play a round or two, and vice versa.

Something special eh? Well lets see here... We could impliment a ranking system but at this point it seems a TAD useless. Different ways we could take this as well. We could take this to military ranks etc. Co-leader seems good enough for the time being though. 

Outta curiosity, how many other people do you have on your PSN friends list?


----------



## Benze (Jan 19, 2008)

recently started playing  my live name is  RedRoller5  would also like to join your clan if it's going


----------



## Redin Outmir (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey, I'm on CoD4 a bunch so if you'd like to play send me a friend request: tKg Vice Wolf


----------



## Tudd (Jan 20, 2008)

Well we now have two (possibly three, Redin?) willing to join the clan on Live and two (myself included) for PSN. It might be best to have the different networks managed separately meaning two divisions, XBL and PSN. Anyone willing to lead the XBL division?


----------



## Redin Outmir (Jan 21, 2008)

I'll help out with the xbl division if you need me to. And as far as a ranking structure, I would suggest haveing a small one at first and slowly adding more ranks to it because expanding too fast can lead to a future collapse. Three out of my four previous clans have died this way.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 21, 2008)

I find the best thing is just to have two leaders and the rest untill you get over 10-15. Then bump that up to three, maybe create a new rank (think fireteams of 6). 

Pretty ambitious goals, but without members it'll stay small. It could get much bigger much faster if we dropped the "Fur" aspect. Keep in mind, thats only an idea. Until then, I'll be playing in my usual party of six.


----------



## DerDoberman (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry, drag, I'm on 360, so you must have added a random person. 

As for the clan thing, I'm all down for forming part of a clan for XBL, would definitely be cool.

And for the record, my GT Battle Squids (<--Has a space) may be changing sometime in the near future... Contingent on me moving and no longer having access to my roommate's 360. x3


----------



## Dragsooth (Jan 22, 2008)

Awesome we have a lot more people now ^.^
And I'm also ungrounded, and it wasn't actually cussing, it was the loudness of my voice ._.

Well atleast I have the satisfactory of being a higher rank than the leader ^_________^


----------



## Tudd (Jan 22, 2008)

And a lower Win/Lose ratio.  Thanks for playing, please try again.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jan 26, 2008)

Okay, my brother plays on my account too anyway, so it isn't fare XP

We should test who is better on a Cage match X3
I CHALLENGE YOU!!!!!!!1 >=O


----------



## Tudd (Jan 26, 2008)

You going to be playing again today? I should be on around 6-7 PM EST.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jan 26, 2008)

I so owned you ^________^


----------



## Tudd (Jan 26, 2008)

With four times the experience that I have, I would hope so.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jan 26, 2008)

2x ^.^;

I'm only in my first prestige level >.>
I wish I'd never did that, prestige level is a rip off >.<


----------



## Tudd (Jan 26, 2008)

Prestige is just a way for those who have no life to prove it to others. At least thats how i look at it. 

It works better than the RS:V system which just left you hopeless of getting to the "Elite" rank.


----------



## DerDoberman (Jan 27, 2008)

This doggy will never be prestiging again, I'd rather master every weapon than do that BS... Although, once I got claymores back this time around, I started skyrocketing. But I will never, ever let my dead silence go again. :3


----------



## hypr (Jan 27, 2008)

I'm on it, are we talking PS3 version or X-Box 360 version?


----------



## Tudd (Jan 27, 2008)

This threads for both, we've also got people willing to participate in a clan for both consoles. Im on PSN along with Dragsooth (PSN ID= Dragsooth). On XBL we have Benze (GT= RedRoller5), Redin Outmir (GT= Vice Wolf), DerDoberman (GT= Battle Squids), and Moku (GT= Ginxu). Redin and Moku have both volunteered to lead the XBL division and I've assumed the leader position in the PSN division, (winning 1 outta 1 votes at the time.) 

I plan on creating a new PSN account today so i'll have my new PSN ID here as soon as I decide on one. For those concerned, I do realize I'll loose my rank.

*Edit* Okay new account. PSN ID is Bass_


----------



## Focke-Wulf (Jan 27, 2008)

I play COD4 a lot, my gamer tag is Scavenger48187, and like Rambo said, "I'll give you a fight you won't believe."


----------



## hypr (Jan 27, 2008)

im on PSN as hyprthecat CoD4 online is addictive, I was playing Sabotage and one player went apeshit on another one I dunno why I could hardly understand he was just yelling and swearing.


----------



## Tudd (Jan 28, 2008)

I've already added you to my friends list Hypr. Some people tend to do stupid stuff all the time. Best just to ignore and hope you're not on their team.

Almost 9 levels in my first hour or so, I can safely say I'm satisfied with that for now. Too bad you have to be level 15 for hardcore and no red dots cept for the two i've unlocked so far.


----------



## Dragsooth (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm gonna add hypr and own him =>

"Your ass is grass and I'm gonna smoke it" X3


----------



## Tudd (Jan 28, 2008)

Owned like this? 

Audio voice over from the "Boom! Headshot!" guy might get a bit annoying, but its the video clip that makes it worth while. Right at the end, that'd be you Dragsooth. :lol: The almost everyone in the theatre let out a big "WHOOOOOOooooo" at that shot. (the sniper shot)

*edit* found a non voice over version. Appears as if its a trailer. Here it is.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 1, 2008)

Anyone notice that those playing normal TDM really suck at the game? I've started a new account and im at level 17 with 3 hours of gameplay all from TDM. I've tried HTDM and found myself missing my old perks as well as having a below 1 K/D ratio. Stark contrast to my typical 1-3 K/D ratio in TDM.


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 1, 2008)

Yea they kinda suck XD
I own them at old school free-for-all  =P

Wait am I the sniper, or the one who got killed?  Cause I own at the Barret 50 cal. X3

Oh god I feel like crap >.< I has the Flu @.@ someone pet me T_T


----------



## Tudd (Feb 2, 2008)

You're the sniper of course! Being sick always makes things more confusing. Don't go passing that on to others, just get better! See ya on PSN. 

On the topic of a clan if we're to follow through with our plans we'd need to get more organized. This means those willing to lead for the XBL division would need to lead their troops me likewise for the PSN. We *could* leave this as just a laid back thing, more like a group of friends sharing same clan tag who play together. Or bring it to a more serious level. Consider the polls open.


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 2, 2008)

I 'JUST' like sniped 5 people in the head on CoD4 when I read that XD

Sure serious would be awesome  so would being lay back ^.^;
Just whatever you want, but we need to play together more 

I just changed my call of duty 4 online name to another color  Go to google and type it in and it'll tell you how, but only for PS3

The bad thing is, it only lets you have 2 characters for your clan tag, so I had to change my CT to FA >.>


----------



## Tudd (Feb 2, 2008)

PC users of CoD games have been able to do this from the start (CoD1). I know because I used to play CoD since the first one. Im fairly certain you used to be able to enter special characters such as ^ before the latest update. 

We really should play together more. Too bad theres no way to link PSN to MSN. That way I would know when you're on and be able to play at the same time. Otherwise its just luck to be on at the same time. This would come as a part of organization. Setting times at which to play. As I said before, polls are open, meaning I want to know what you want.


----------



## Vore Writer (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm not sure how often I'll be on, but mine is VWdeth.


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 2, 2008)

Btw I'm on right now, I'm on almost everyday, and about all day ^.^;

Yea, but iz magical and I got colored name >=3


----------



## Redin Outmir (Feb 3, 2008)

You know we could always set up a GameBattles team for each division. That would require us to play together more AND actually get out there and practice a bit. Btw my gamertag is "tKg Vice Wolf" and not just "Vice Wolf". Although I will probably be changing it soon since tKg has died out.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 3, 2008)

Yea I play it, I love the game but it has a lot of bugs that could of easily been found if they had decent testers, but hopefully the new patch there making will repair my faith in the game.

I am Level 2 Prestige Lv. 55, reason I stoped there is because I wanted some golden guns  <3, I now have the golden AK47 and Golden Dragonov, I could be roughly around Level 6-7 Prestige...but its no biggie to me.

(every class has a golden gun, assault rifles, SMG's, Snipers, shotty's etc...to get the golden gun for that class you need to complete all the challenges, well for that class so that mean 150 head shots on all guns in the class to get the golden camo, it looks actually quite good and I use the AK47 a lot anyway)

NewfDraggie Is my XBOX Live Gamertag, Message me, add me, fondle me XD <3

Hope too see some of you furs in game!


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 3, 2008)

What is with you people and Xbox 360 ._.
Playstation has been the lead console since 1990's >.>

Well I'm Lvl 1 Prestige ^.^; I'm trying to get the gold skins too, but so Far I've only got Blue tiger for 2 things >.>
The Barret and M4 

I seem to be the only fur on CoD4 today >.<


----------



## Tudd (Feb 4, 2008)

Dragsooth, About 360, I'd say its the game selection, price of the console and the length of time its been out. Other than that, nothing really. The product has horrible quality issues which automatically deters me from the console. I don't buy electronics that have severe issues such as the ones seen by 360. However the Elite model apparently has a much lower failure rate although I have seen some cases of RROD.

Also, being on all day? Exam time or something?

NewfDraggie, Damn you and you're 360 owning insanity! It would have been great to be able to talk to someone with a Newfie accent. That and someone who could understand a moderate rate of speech. With both my parents being Newfie and having been there many times over the years I miss the accent. Quick question about the golden guns though. Is it safe to assume they're unlockable without entering prestige mode?

Vore Writer, 
One question! PS3 or 360?

Redin Outmir,
That'd be great if the majority would be willing to participate on a more serious level. As I've said twice already some sort of general concensous needs to be reached.


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 5, 2008)

We should take the clan to a more serious level, that would be awesome 

You know what I hate...people who fucking camp in a cage match, some fucker just waited around for me to come to him >.> I just threw a C4 at him.......boom :3


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2008)

Dragsooth said:
			
		

> We should take the clan to a more serious level, that would be awesome
> 
> You know what I hate...people who fucking camp in a cage match, some fucker just waited around for me to come to him >.> I just threw a C4 at him.......boom :3



Campers sucks ^.=.^


----------



## Tudd (Feb 5, 2008)

Dragsooth! Any particular reason you're on all day? If you tell me I might actually make up my mind concerning the direction this clan might be taking.


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 5, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> Dragsooth! Any particular reason you're on all day? If you tell me I might actually make up my mind concerning the direction this clan might be taking.



I'm sick, I have the flu, I don't feel like moving so I just play it all day since I can't go to school. My life is on hold >.>


----------



## Tudd (Feb 5, 2008)

How'd I forget that... I might be on today around 9 EST so 8 your time.


----------



## lilEmber (Feb 5, 2008)

A few furries have added me since I posted here, but I was wondering if there is a Xbox Live COD4 clan that I could join, if so where do I sign up?

GT= NewfDraggie


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 5, 2008)

Well my bed time is like 9:00 ._. So I have to go ^.^;

My dad is going to his GF's house for a few days, so I will be at my mom's house till like next Monday, starting Thursday. >.>


----------



## Tudd (Feb 6, 2008)

No real CoD clan yet, but we're looking to change that. I've been thinking that if we're going to go through with this we should create a thread specifically for the CoD4 Clan. 

Dragsooth, 

Being at your Mom's place mean no PS3 or just a change of location?


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 6, 2008)

No PS3, and I have to leave like now ^.^;

I'l be back soon, I hope =P


----------



## Tudd (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh well, Take care and get well!


----------



## hypr (Feb 7, 2008)

I been practicing to try and get the chopper strike, but it may be a while hehe, its quite hard to get a 7 kill streak.


----------



## DerDoberman (Feb 7, 2008)

hypr said:
			
		

> I been practicing to try and get the chopper strike, but it may be a while hehe, its quite hard to get a 7 kill streak.



are you playing on hardcore? If not you really should; after a few weeks (or days) of playing, it's rather easy to get anywhere from 7-20 kill streaks. Go G36C :3


----------



## Tudd (Feb 7, 2008)

Try using Steady Aim as your third perk. It gives you an incredibly unfair advantage in close quarters because with AR like the G36C you typically dont have nearly the effectiveness of the P90 (not that its supposed to). Combine that with double tap and bandolier and weapons like the M4 and MP5 all of a sudden you can lay waste to almost anyone. On hardcore the previously mentioned perks on an M4 with a red dot is borderline chun. Lately though I've been taking to the G36C.


----------



## ligaa (Feb 8, 2008)

Have you guys settled on setting up a clan? I'm dying to team up with people who are good, and aren't all twelve years old. 
Gamertag: *pWEN*


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm a 14yo ._.

*sniff* you agist bastard @.@

Well I'm back, and I still feel kinda sick, but I have to go to school >.>
I just owned this fucking camper on cage match XD


----------



## hypr (Feb 9, 2008)

finally succeeded in getting the chopper strike, its easy on some levels but I love the 'shipment' level on Domination, can get so many kills and do so many challenges as well.


----------



## Tudd (Feb 10, 2008)

I fairly certain Ligaa was refering to those annoying little kids who don't shut up. I guess with the way the internet is these days those type of people end up being any age.

Congrats on the chopper strike Hypr. Just outta curiosity, what level are you? I've yet to see you online so I have no idea.


----------



## Lucid (Feb 10, 2008)

I'm not on CoD 4 a ton, but I'd love to play with some people when I get the chance to get on.  my GT is cruzedw.  I'm not too bad at the game.


----------



## ligaa (Feb 11, 2008)

Yep, those rude little brats drive me nuts. Anyone else I'm cool with. 

I just hit level 40 yesterday, unlocking the P90. I think I've totaled a full twenty-four hours of gameplay? So I guess I'm a decent player. I'm looking for a clan to practice with so I can go from decent to awesome.  And I figured this would be the best place to look, cause I know everyone here is nice and easy going.


----------



## hypr (Feb 11, 2008)

Tudd said:
			
		

> I fairly certain Ligaa was refering to those annoying little kids who don't shut up. I guess with the way the internet is these days those type of people end up being any age.
> 
> Congrats on the chopper strike Hypr. Just outta curiosity, what level are you? I've yet to see you online so I have no idea.



I am at I believe level 33, but I want to take a break from it for a few days to work on my art, and watch my TNA Wrestling DVDs.


I find that the little kids like the old school deathmatch a bit more, I like the newer stuff, though old is good to build up challenges.


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 11, 2008)

I added you Hypr, please accept :3

This asshole with mic cussed me out cause he said I was camping >.< I was running towards him and shot him, then I got up against the wall and reloaded and he came up running again so I shot him, then I ran to another corner and reloaded, and he came running up and I shot him in the head XD

That's not camping. Camping is sitting behind a box with C4 planted around it on shipment and shooting at me X3


----------



## DerDoberman (Feb 12, 2008)

Dragsooth said:
			
		

> This asshole with mic cussed me out cause he said I was camping >.< I was running towards him and shot him, then I got up against the wall and reloaded and he came up running again so I shot him, then I ran to another corner and reloaded, and he came running up and I shot him in the head XD
> 
> That's not camping. Camping is sitting behind a box with C4 planted around it on shipment and shooting at me X3



Yeah, what's funny is that (at least on xbl) the level of camping seems to have gone up (in Hardcore TDM). Since this has happened, the number of knifings and just my overall kill-death ratio has risen. The trick? The dead silence and UAV Jammer perks. No one hears you coming, and it's actually really fun to "stalk" players (and by stalk I mean follow them around, like, literally right behind them) for a good half-minute before finally giving them the ol' knife in the back. 

My theory: Good Campers lose to good Non-campers. Any camper beats a bad non-camper. The heirarchy goes like this:
Worst: Bad non-camper
2nd Worst: Bad Camper
3rd Worst: Good Camper
Least Bad (or Best): Good non-camper 

The camper's only protection is claymores. Watch for them, and you're golden :3


----------



## hypr (Feb 12, 2008)

I would take that opportunity to just do headshots hehe, its easy on some weapons but hard on others, I am not good on Sniper Rifles.


----------



## Dragsooth (Feb 12, 2008)

Yea, Hypr is right, headshots are rare, unless you acidentally do it XD

I really need to use stun grenades and C4 more >.< and shotguns X3


----------



## Tudd (Feb 12, 2008)

Hehe... headshots... 

Sniping is more a test of your patience and timing than reaction times. 

I'd say I simply need to play more... but best thing against campers is C4 simply because its the most fun. Right after that comes knifing them which just shows true skill or their lack of.


----------



## hypr (Feb 12, 2008)

I managed to get some in playing oldskool deathmatch.


----------



## ligaa (Feb 15, 2008)

Redin Outmir added me and showed me some good tactics and cover spots last night. I suggest adding him, since he seems most adamant in starting an XBL clan.


----------



## Redin Outmir (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks. ^^ Yeah once we get some more people together we can start having actual practices. Although we may need to find a way to connect to each others party X3


----------



## hypr (Feb 15, 2008)

hmm, if we can gather up everyones PSNs then we could easily do one,


----------



## ligaa (Feb 16, 2008)

Hope no one minds.. But I went back through this thread and did a list of all who were interested. Hope this helps everyone get connected!

*Forum name - XBox Live:*

DerDoberman - Battle Squids
DarkTransparent - Dark Transparent
Komamura - Komamura
Gol22 - Gol22
ChronoTeeth - ?
Dragsooth - Dragsooth
wildrider - 
kylr23 - kyleash
Moku - ginxu
Benze - RedRoller5
Redin Outmir - tKg Vice Wolf
Focke-Wulf - Scavenger48187
Vore Writer - VWdeth
NewfDraggie - NewfDraggie
Lucid - cruzedw
Ligaa - pWEN

*Forum name - PlayStation Network:*
Tudd - ?
hypr - hyprthecat

*Forum name - PC (XFire?):*
Zestence - 
TjFolf - 
mrchris - ChrisDragon
Fallen - 
wildrider - 

*Forum name - ???:*
JinxCA - ?
Kyoujin - ?


----------



## hypr (Feb 16, 2008)

check the ps3 thread as well, more names'll come up


----------



## ligaa (Feb 16, 2008)

hypr said:
			
		

> check the ps3 thread as well, more names'll come up



Alrighty. I think I'll just start a new thread to make the list easier to find for everybody, and that way it can be updated easier too. 

EDIT: Okay, look for the 'Global Call of Duty 4 Gamertags list' thread.


----------

